# Manche à balai ou joystick?



## Robinvn

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais beaucoup savoir ce que vous trouvez de ces deux phrases:
_La souris *** offre un système pareil, mais mieux. Elle rappelle une manche à balai sur des pieds lisses.

_Le problème principal est la manche à balai. Quel est le terme en usage: joystick ou celle-là?
Ceci dit, j'ai encore des doutes mineurs: les pieds lisses, est-ce que c'est suffisamment clair? Aussi, _un système pareil, mais mieux_ n'est pas du tout bizarre pour moi, mais peut-être je confonds avec le néerlandais...

Merci beaucoup!
Robin

__


----------



## LV4-26

S'il s'agit d'une manette pour la simulation de vol, le terme en usage en français, compris et utilisé par tous les simmers francophones (dont je fus..et reste, de manière sporadique), c'est _joystick._


----------



## Robinvn

Il s'agit d'un outil d'entrée qui remplace la souris d'ordinateur.. Je présume que c'est pareil, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## bouee

Robinvn said:
			
		

> _La souris *** offre un système pareil, mais mieux. Elle rappelle une manche à balai sur des pieds lisses._



Bonjour Robinv, 
_
La souris *** offre un système identique, _ou bien _"offre le même système"_ plutôt que pareil. Pareil ne s'utilise pas de cette façon : 

On dirait "c'est pareil" ou "c'est la même chose", ou alors "c'est identique" (plus soutenu). 

On pourrait dire "un pareil système" mais dans ce cas cela signifierait "un tel système" cala voudrait dire presque identique, comparable. 

De même, _"mais mieux", _on dirait plutôt _ "mais meilleur",_ car on se réfère au système, ou alors_ "mais en mieux"

_Comme l'a dit LV4, je pense que joystick est mieux adapté, manche à balai ne s'utilise que pour les avions, à ma connaissance. 

Quand aux pieds  lisses, en français ça ne veut rien dire du tout. Est ce que tu parles de roulettes ? ou d'un système optique ??

Voilà, j'espère t'avoir aidé


_
_


----------



## Robinvn

Vous m'avez aidé beaucoup déjà, un grand merci!
J'ai adapté le texte en suivant vos conseils.

En ce qui concerne les "pieds lisses": je trouve que le texte source en néerlandais n'est pas clair du tout! (De 3M-muis doet denken aan een joystick op gladde voetjes.)
Voila donc mon interprétation: image
En bas il y a des "pieds" en caoutchouc ou en plastique. Je crois que l'auteur se réfère à cela...


----------



## bouee

Robinvn said:
			
		

> Vous m'avez aidé beaucoup déjà, un grand merci!
> J'ai adapté le texte en suivant vos conseils.
> En bas il y a des "pieds" en caoutchouc ou en plastique. Je crois que l'auteur se réfère à cela...



oui, les pieds en caoutchouc ou en plastique, ça me paraît parfait. Et après avoir vu l'image, je confirme que joystick est bien le plus adapté.


----------



## Robinvn

bouee said:
			
		

> oui, les pieds en caoutchouc ou en plastique, ça me paraît parfait. Et après avoir vu l'image, je confirme que joystick est bien le plus adapté.


Merci de nouveau pour votre réponse! Le problème est que je ne peux pas manipuler le texte à tel point, parce que c'est une traduction et non pas mon propre texte. Il faut qu'il y ait l'idée de lisse, poli, glissant; sauf que je ne sache pas du tout quel mot utiliser ici. Je répète: le texte source est assez mal écrit!


----------



## bouee

D'accord, effectivement le texte d'origine est un peu étrange. 
Peut être peut on dire un "support lisse" ou mieux, "des pieds en caoutchouc qui offrent un support plat" car je ne vois pas l'interêt d'un support lisse (qui glisserait quand on l'utilise et donc ne serait pas pratique) pour un tel objet. 

Attend de voir si d'autres ont de meilleures idées ... Désolée


----------



## Robinvn

Merci pour les suggestions, je crois que je garde le "support lisse" parce qu'en fin de compte c'est cela, ce qui est écrit dans le texte...
Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Euh... Je crois bien que les "pieds en caoutchouc" sont munis de ventouses... 
(d'où le besoin d'un endroit plat et lisse dessous, pour que ça adhère !)


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Pour ceux qui tiennent au français, le terme consacré est "manette de jeu".

"manche à balai" est réservé aux objets volants (du moins à ceux qui sont identifiés, les autres, je ne sais pas  ).


----------



## LV4-26

Comme je l'ai déjà dit, quand il est question de simulation de vol, le terme consacré, en anglais comme en français est joystick
Ce nom a d'abord été donné par les aviateurs (les vrais, pas les simmers) anglophones à leur manche à balai.

En général, une manette de jeu resemble plutôt à ceci

N'appelez pas un joystick une manette de "jeu" car les simmers ne "jouent" pas ou du moins, ils n'aiment pas que l'on nomme ainsi leur activité préférée. Ils "volent", ils font de la "simu" mais ils ne jouent pas. 
Vous croyez que  je fais ça pour m'amuser ? Non mais des fois !


----------



## CARNESECCHI

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Comme je l'ai déjà dit, quand il est question de simulation de vol, le terme consacré, en anglais comme en français est joystick
> Ce nom a d'abord été donné par les aviateurs (les vrais, pas les simmers) anglophones à leur manche à balai.
> 
> En général, une manette de jeu resemble plutôt à ceci
> 
> N'appelez pas un joystick une manette de "jeu" car les simmers ne "jouent" pas ou du moins, ils n'aiment pas que l'on nomme ainsi leur activité préférée. Ils "volent", ils font de la "simu" mais ils ne jouent pas.
> Vous croyez que je fais ça pour m'amuser ? Non mais des fois !


 
L'interface homme-machine que tu présentes sous "joystick" est une interface universelle pouvant servir aussi bien pour s'interfacer avec un simulateur de vol qu'un jeu de voitures, un jeu de briques, Pacman ou Centipède. C'est une manette de jeu. l'IHM que tu présente sous "ceci" est aussi une manette de jeu, mais d'un autre type.
Libre à celui qui ne l'utilise qu'avec un simulateur de vol de le nommer "manche à balai" en français ou "joystick" en anglais.


----------



## LV4-26

J'attendais une réponse de ce genre et naturellement.....tu as raison ; _manette de jeu _devrait vraisemblablement convenir aux lecteurs de Robinvn.

A vrai dire, je ne sais même pas jusqu'à quel point l'image qu'il nous présente dans son post 5 resemble à l'objet dont il est censé traduire la description. Je vous rappelle qu'il a écrit


> Voici donc mon *interprétation*


(traduction pour moi : il imagine que la fameuse "souris ***" doit resembler à peu près à ça).


----------



## Robinvn

J'ai trouvé l'image de la souris en question! J'espère qu'elle facilite les choses quelque peu.. Il s'agit d'un appareil qui ressemble à un joystick/manette de jeu, mais qui se comporte tout à fait comme une souris.
La photo de mon post #5 n'avait pour objectif que de montrer les "pieds lisses", ou mon impression de ceux-là...


----------



## LV4-26

Robinvn said:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé l'image de la souris en question! J'espère qu'elle facilite les choses quelque peu.. Il s'agit d'un appareil qui ressemble à un joystick/manette de jeu, mais qui se comporte tout à fait comme une souris.
> La photo de mon post #5 n'avait pour objectif que de montrer les "pieds lisses", ou mon impression de ceux-là...


 Il est étrange que le texte original parle de "pieds lisses" *au pluriel*. 

Car, si telle est bien l'apparence de notre souris, ton texte semble justement insister sur le fait que le dit rongeur est à l'opposé de ceci,autrement dit qu'il se différencie de la plupart des autres joysticks par son absence de pieds (ou par son "pied" unique).
(cela dit, il existe beaucoup de joysticks qui lui resemblent : tous n'ont pas des pieds en caoutchouc).

Le fait que le texte parle de "pieds* lisses"* (contact uni, sur toute la surface, avec le bureau ou le tapis de souris) est en parfaite cohérence avec l'image que tu viens de nous présenter. En revanche, comme je l'ai souligné au début, je ne m'explique pas le *pluriel.*


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
Dommage qu'Agnès ait supprimé mon message de cette nuit. Mais c'est de ma faute, j'avais confondu anglais et français!!!
.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F2PKQ2/qid=1149154648/sr=8-4/ref=pd_bbs_4/102-9418164-3194511?%5Fencoding=UTF8&v=glance&n=1064954
Ce système fonctionne comme une souris, c'est à dire qu'on le fait glisser sur le bureau (voir sur la photo le capteur optique dans la semelle) et qu'il lui faut donc des pieds qui glissent sur la surface du bureau!


----------



## Robinvn

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Tu as ta réponse sur la photo de mon message #17


 
Oui, tout à fait, merci infiniment, maintenant je comprends ce que l'auteur voulait dire!!
Donc, pour compléter la traduction: "des pieds lisses" vous paraissent convenables?


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Vu la taille, on pourrait même dire "des petits patins lisses/en téflon" j'irais jusqu'à "des picots en téflon"


----------



## LV4-26

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> qu'il lui faut donc des pieds qui glissent sur la surface du bureau!


Ce que tu appelles des pieds sur ta photo, ce sont les cinq petits ronds blancs sur le pourtour ?
Dans ce cas-là, d'accord. Mais je suis un peu perdu : Joséphine (ma souris personnelle), par exemple, n'a pas de "pieds" mais une surface plane, unie, et un capteur optique au centre.

Ce fil tombe à merveille : je me suis aperçu qu'elle était pleine de poussière.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Ce que tu appelles des pieds sur ta photo, ce sont les cinq petits ronds blancs sur le pourtour ?
> Dans ce cas-là, d'accord. Mais je suis un peu perdu : Joséphine (ma souris personnelle), par exemple, n'a pas de "pieds" mais une surface plane, unie, et un capteur optique au centre.
> 
> Ce fil tombe à merveille : je me suis aperçu qu'elle était pleine de poussière.


 
Joséphine, comme toute souris qui se respecte, n'a sûrement pas tout son ventre qui glisse sur la table. Elle a sûrement trois ou quatre petites rondelles en plastique (du téflon probablement) qui seules touchent la surface du bureau, ne serait-ce que pour écarter de quelques 1/10 de mm le dessous de la souris de la surface du bureau afin d'éviter que le creux qui contient la diode et le capteur ne râcle toutes les poussières qui traînent sur le bureau.


----------



## LV4-26

Ah d'accord. Vu ! Chez elle, ce sont deux petits "croissants" extrêmement fins, l'un sous le nez, l'autre sous le derrière. 
Et, effectivement, toute la poussière est concentrée sur ces fines plaques.


----------

